# Verstärker fällt aus =(



## Hawkster (8. Oktober 2006)

*Hallo allesamt,*

der Titel sagt eigentlich alles, aber ich versuch das nun mal genauer zu erklären.
Habe einen Verstärker von *Sony *den *XM-1002HX*.

Danach kommen 2x 3-Wege-Weichen von Typ *CN320*. Dann geht an die Boxen. 2x Woofer und 2x Tweeter.

Folgendes tritt nun auf, wenn ich laut Musik höre, was ja der eigentliche Sinn an einer Endstufe ist, geht nach kurzer Zeit die Entstufe in *Offset*.

Die Boxen sind hinten als Kofferraumbrett eingesetzt. Also keine Box bzw. Kasten.

Woher kommt dieses Problem jetzt? Evtl. durch das nachschwingen der Boxen, das der wiedererzeugte Strom die Endstufe irritert?

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat bitte sagen =(

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Oktober 2006)

Hast du die Boxen in Reihe geschalten ?
Auf welchen Modus ist die Endstufe eingestellt? (High Voltage/High Current)
Ist sie auf 12 oder 24 Volt angeschlossen ?
Gabs da keine Gebrauchsanweisung die eventuell sagt woran es liegen könnte ?
Hat deine Lichtanlage auch genug Power für die Endstufe ?

Generell würde ich aber raten mal den Sony Support zu bemühen. Man wird es nicht glauben, aber viele Hersteller haben einen recht guten Support, der einem sogar oft Weiterhelfen kann 
Auser Micros... naja lassen wird das


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch dann hat sich rausgestellt das ein Box ein undichtes Kabel hatte und -/+ sich berührten


----------

